# Unique broadheads



## Al33 (Jun 2, 2010)

Three years ago I thought I would experiment with a few 3 blade heads for turkey hunting (see link). I knew it was a bit off the wall and as it turned out I never used them.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1153450&postcount=1

This past weekend at the Appling shoot I found these. They are stamped with the name Copperhead Ripper and both are 4 blade heads. I have no idea who made them or when they were introduced. I just thought it was kind of cool that someone had the same idea many years ago and even manufactured them. Apparently the idea did not fly well as I have never seen or heard of them until now. Note the two different tooth patterns.

Anyone here ever seen them before?


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 2, 2010)

im thinking they would really hurt penetration on big game.......but on turks they should work well


----------



## secondseason (Jun 2, 2010)

I started collecting vintage broadheads for Chris and I've only seen a couple like that, haven't bought any, they are old for sure.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting that the name denotes taking out a _nasty_ snake!

But they look like a nice find for turkeys.

Congrats and good shootin' to ya Al   !


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 2, 2010)

These are "Black Copperhead" broadheads. Made in the 1960's.

I'm sure you could get more information here:

http://www.broadheadtalk.com/

Ed


----------



## robert carter (Jun 2, 2010)

I would`nt shoot a Turkey with one. I have never shot through a whole lot of Turkeys.RC


----------

